# Was haltet ihr von dem Equipment?



## Afrokalypse (7. Dezember 2006)

Hi,wollt mal wissen was ihr von dem equipment haltet:

Mikrofon:Studio Projects B1
SoundKarte: Audiophile 2496
Mixer:Behringer Xenyx 1002

ständer,kopfhörer blabla muss ich ja nichaufzählen die sind ja relativ egal


----------



## The_Maegges (7. Dezember 2006)

Soweit ganz okay für den Einstieg.
Kommen da noch Instrumente, oder wird der Rest vom Rechner gemacht?
Was hat der Rechner denn sonst unter der Haube?

Aber wenn wir hier schon mal die Gearporn Party aufleben lassen, setz ich mal was dazu, falls genehm.







Insgesamt:

- 48er Patchbay
- Opcode Studio 3 Midi Interface (hier nur als "Weiche" genutzt)
- Project1 dbx Compressor 266
- Art Multiverb EXT
- Korg N1R
- Kawai K4r (fliegt bald raus)
- Yamaha Motif ES 7
- Behringer Eurorack MX1802A

Nicht auf dem Bild:
- Roland SPD-11 Drumpad
- Yamaha TX-7 ("Rackversion" des legendären DX-7)

Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Elite Pro
Hier muss ich dazusagen, dass mir bewusst ist, dass andere Soundkarten wahrscheinlich besser sind, aber die Aufnahmequalität ist absolut okay und auch die Performance im Sequencer (auch mit VST Instrumenten und Effekten) ist passabel und für meine derzeitigen Zwecke vollkommen ausreichend. 

Jetzt Ihr!


----------



## chmee (7. Dezember 2006)

F** gerade alles geschrieben, da meldet sich irgendein MS-Blödsinn und schliesst mir
den Browser:

@Afro:
Wenn Du ne größere Xenyx nimmst, hast Du gleich ne Soundkarte (USB2/ASIO) eingebaut.
Ich sag es nur, manchmal ist es doch eine Frage des Portemonaies. 

GEARPORN:

Foto - Bitteschön - gerade geschossen

*Hauptgeräte*:
Rechner mit Logic 5.51
ESI Waveterminal 192XL
BCF2000 - Fadercontroller
Roland JV80 - als Master-Keyboard

*externe Sounderzeuger*:
MS404 - Doepfer - SoloMonster
Akai S2800 - Sampler - Legende
Yamaha TG55 - Synthi
Boss DR202 - Drummachine - Super
Yamaha RY10 - Drummachine - Eigen aber nützlich
Akustikgitarre Nylonsaiten
Akustikbass
Hohner Melodica Alto
Akkordeon

*FX*:
Quadraverb 
Microverb II
Virtualizer

*Weiteres*:
Behringer MX2642 - Mixer - Superteil für den damaligen Preis
Fidek 0207 - Compressor - Macht seinen Job
Autocom - AutoCompressor - bei mir Kopfhörer-Limiter
Akai ME30PII - Midi-Patchbay 4In/8Out
Fostex 4020 - Timecode Reader/Writer für MIDI/XLR etc..
Sony V700 - Laut und Geschlossen - Klang OK
AT3035 - Großmembran-Mikro - Preiswert mit Superklang

Viele Geräte sind in den letzten Jahren bei Ebay verkauft worden, nachdem ich
erkannt habe, dass ich seltenst noch ein MIDI-Setup fahren werde. Dieses 
ganze "Sounds-und-Presets-Einstellen" ging mir aufn Wertesten.

Zu guter Letzt: Meine Gesangskabine


mfg chmee, der Zufriedene


----------



## The_Maegges (7. Dezember 2006)

Also ich muss sagen, dass mich deine Gesangskabine am Meisten beeindruckt  
Sehr coole Konstruktion.
Bleibt eine Frage offen: 
Hat die Bodenschwelle die Dämpfung noch dezimiert? Oder ist sie noch nicht eingebaut?


----------



## Afrokalypse (7. Dezember 2006)

@maegges
2,7 ghz pentium 4 512 mb ram

@chmee
bekomm den mixer billiger von daher 

meint ihr die quali reisst was?


----------



## chmee (7. Dezember 2006)

@afrokalypse:
Es geht - dem Namen nach zu urteilen - um HipHop ?!
Ja, Natürlich reisst sie was... Man muss nicht immer in
diese 500qm Studios schielen. Die Aufnahmesituation muss
stimmen, dann hat man schon mal eine saubere Ausgangslage.

@maegges:
Muß auch sagen, dass ausser dem Doepfer MS404 kein Sounderzeuger und
FX im letzten Jahr angeschaltet war. Die Beats kommen nur noch aus dem
Rechner und die SoftwareSynths sind genauso ein Hammer. Gleiches gilt
für die Effekte und Bearbeiter. Den Fidek-Kompressor benutze ich nur noch
bei Live-Sachen ausserhalb des Hauses.
Die Schwelle bekomme ich demnächst von einem befreundeten
Tischler zum Geburtstag, so in den nächsten 10 Tagen 

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (7. Dezember 2006)

ich bin aber noch nicht richtig entschlossen was die soundkarte angeht...

entweder die audiophile oder ne terratec phase 22,welche würdet ihr mir raten?

edit 

http://www.thomann.de/de/terratec_phase_22.htm


----------



## chmee (7. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe schon mehrmals von Terratec-Soundkarten abgeraten, meine Erfahrung.
- Auch wenn die Phase22 für den Preis Anständiges bietet -

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (7. Dezember 2006)

alles klar dann kommt die audiophile her,hat nen kollege auch

aber ich hab auch gehört behringer is bekannt für rauschen?is da was dran?


----------



## The_Maegges (7. Dezember 2006)

Was prinzipiell bei der Soundkarte wichtig ist, ist eine vernünftige ASIO 2.0 Unterstützung.
Ob sie jetzt nur einen oder mehrere Audioeingänge hat, ist in deinem Fall nicht ganz so wichtig, da du anscheinend eh nur ein Mikrofon aufnehmen willst und ausserdem ja noch ein Mischpult hast, um mehrere Instrumente zusammenzumischen.

Zudem ist es immer optimal, wenn die D/A und A/D Wandler möglichst ausserhalb des Rechnergehäuses liegen.
Somit werden Störungen z.B. durch rotierende Lüfter, Netzteilspannung etc. umgangen.
Ich würde dir auch empfehlen, deinen Arbeitsspeicher auf 1024 MB aufzustocken, damit du da mehr Ressourcen für Virtuelle Instrumente übrig hast.
Falls es aber mit dem Geld etwas knapp sein sollte, dann schau erstmal, ob du vielleicht auch irgendwie mit dem vorhandenen Speicher klarkommst.

@Chmee: 
Das sehe ich inzwischen etwas anders. 
Ich habe früher fast nur mit Softwaresynths und -Drums gearbeitet und gerade an den Drums habe ich immer viel rumschrauben müssen, bis sie so klangen, wie ich das wollte.
Seitdem ich den Motif habe, laufen kaum noch VST's bei mir
(Ausnahme: EWQLSO Symphonic Library Silver Ed).
Subjektiv empfinde ich den Sound der Hardwareerzeuger etwas besser, auch beim Abmischen komme ich mit den Kisten schneller zu einem Ergebnis.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich durch diverse Liveeinsätze einfach schneller und effektiver an den Synths rumschrauben kann (zu Not auch unter Zeitdruck).
Die Drums macht sowieso nur noch der Motif zusammen mit dem Kompressor und die "rummsen" richtig schön.
Was für Musik machst du eigentlich?
Ich mache Darkwave/EBM mit Industrialeinflüssen und gerade da ist mir ein möglichst prägnanter Synthie-Sound wichtig, den ich mit den bisherigen VST's nie so erreicht habe.
Alternativ komponiere ich aber auch gerne orchestrale oder orchestral-synthetische Soundtracks.


----------



## chmee (8. Dezember 2006)

@afrokalypse:
Von Rauschen reden Audiophile und Perfektionisten - Und KlugSch***r !
Bevor das Rauschen des Mixers zum Problem wird, gibt es noch andere
Klippen zu Umschiffen.

@maegges:
Ja und Nein  Was ich oben beschrieben habe - Presets einstellen um einen
Song wieder am Laufen zu haben - hat mich elendst gestört. Ich war auch nicht
Willens, jedesmal die ProgramChanges einzuhacken, damit es dann automatisch
passiert. Da musste dann für ein Song an 6-8 Geräten das/die Preset/s angewählt
werden oder die Samples geladen.. 
Aber andererseits klangen die MIDI-Sachen sehr viel Natürlicher - gegeben durch
die MIDI-Latenz, und die Sounds hatten wirklich mehr Punch.
Habe mich mit dem OneKlick-Load-Play abgefunden, finde es gut so.

Wäre interessiert, mal was Orchestrales zu hören. 
Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, dann ist es momentan Elektro.
Auf meiner Seite gibt es im Archiv Demos der letzten Jahre.
2001 ist noch Cubase 3.0 AtariST. 2002 ist dann schon gemischt.

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (8. Dezember 2006)

Was is D/A und A/D? sorry dass ich euch so nerve  

Also ich komm gut klar mit meinem arbeitspeicher...wieso virtuelle instrumente?ich bau doch keine beats oder wie meinst du das?


----------



## chmee (8. Dezember 2006)

Analog/Digital-Wandler und Umgekehrt.


----------



## The_Maegges (8. Dezember 2006)

@Afrokalypse: 
Da du bisher noch nicht geschrieben hast, welche Art von Musik du machst, müssen wir anhand deiner aktuell geposteten Informationen ausgehen.
Diese sind lediglich Rechner, Mischpult, Mikrofon und Soundkarte.

Daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass du den "Rest" im Computer erzeugst.
Anscheinend hab ich mich da wohl geirrt und wäre daher für weitere Infos dankbar, um dir ggf. weitere Tipps geben zu können.
Mit dem, was du da hast sehe ich bisher nur eine Aufnahmemöglichkeit für Gesang und eventuell akustische Instrumente. 
Wobei da ein Mikrofon sicher nicht reichen wird  

Also klartext: Welche Musik willst du machen, was steht dir ausser den genannten Teilen zur Verfügung und wie stellst du dir die Durchführung vor?  

Wie Chmee bereits sagte, handelt es sich dabei um Wandler, die das analoge Audiosignal in für deinen Computer verwertbare digitale Daten umwandeln und umgekehrt, Daten zu für dich hörbaren Audiosignalen umwandeln.
Gerade bei diesen Wandlern ist es von Vorteil, wenn diese nicht erst auf der Soundkarte liegen, sondern beispielsweise in einer externen Anschlussbox, die dann entweder auf dem Schreibtisch oder im Regal oder im Rack montiert aufzufinden ist.


----------



## Afrokalypse (9. Dezember 2006)

also ich will bzw. mache wie soll ich sagen?sprechgesang sprich hiphop,von daher nix mit instrumenten


----------



## The_Maegges (9. Dezember 2006)

Hip Hop ohne Instrumente?
Wie hab ich mir das vorzustellen? 
Der reine Text?


----------



## Afrokalypse (9. Dezember 2006)

das einzigste was instrumenten ähnelt sind die beats und wegen arbeitsspeicher is da kein stressich kann 15 oder 30 cuts machne läuft alles flüssig,aber bevor ich des mitn arbeitsspeicher in angriff nehm muss erstma das mic und alles her bin halt noch schüler daher is das alles ne frage des geldes


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Dezember 2006)

@afrokalypse: Also ich hab mir das gerade durchglesen, und möchte dich bitten doch etwas mehr auf die Groß und Kleinschreibung zu achten. Einige deiner Texte sind schwer lesbar.


----------



## Afrokalypse (10. Dezember 2006)

Alles klar,dann schreibe ich halt nach der deutschen Rechtschreibung


----------



## The_Maegges (13. Dezember 2006)

Langsam versteh ich gar nix mehr...

Erst schreibst du:


Afrokalypse hat gesagt.:


> wieso virtuelle instrumente?*ich bau doch keine beats* oder wie meinst du das?



und dann:


			
				Afrokalypse hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das einzigste was instrumenten ähnelt sind die beats



Also entweder baust du wohl doch deine Beats, oder du benutzt Vorgefertigte?
Falls du vorgefertigte Beats benutzt musst du einfach deinen "Gesang" aufnehmen und drübermischen. 
Wenn du sie selbst erstellst, brauchst du auf Softwareseite doch etwas mehr, da wären
1. Sequencer
2. Plugin für Drums
3. evtl. Plugins für Basslines oder andere Melodien

Allerdings dürftest du mit dem Zeug, was du bisher angegeben hast, mit beiden Varianten gut klar kommen.
Hip Hop ist ja nicht gerade als sehr komplexe Musik (instrumental gesehen) bekannt und hat erfahrungsgemäss meist zwischen 5 und 10 Instrumentalspuren. 
Insofern ist da alles im grünen Bereich.


----------



## Afrokalypse (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich benutze vorgefertigte Beats,von daher is die sache gegessen 
hörproben gibts auf anfrage


----------



## Afrokalypse (30. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
hab jetzt n Mixer daheim stehn,wie schließ ich den an den pc an? am besten so dass die kopfhörer noch übern mixer laufen

sorry 4 doppelpost


----------



## The_Maegges (30. Dezember 2006)

Mikro->Mischpult->LineIn(PC)
Wenn du den Output deines Rechners auch auf dem Mischer haben willst, hängste den auf einen zweiten Kanal.
Den Kopfhörer an den Mischer (sollte dafür ne Buchse haben).
Sobald du den Output auf das Mischpult hängst, solltest du aber die Wiedergabe des Line-In deaktivieren, sonst gibt es hässliche Rückkopplungen.
ACHTUNG: WIEDERGABE deaktivieren NICHT AUFNAHME!


----------



## Afrokalypse (30. Dezember 2006)

mit was für nem Kabel geh ich da am besten an den pc?xlr auf klinke oder wie?


----------



## chmee (30. Dezember 2006)

zB 

Mikrofon auf Mixer-Line/MicIn1
PC-LineOut auf MixerLineIn2/3 (oder wahlweise einen StereoLineIn am Mixer)
Mixer-Aux1/2 an PC-LineIn

Bleibe bei der PC-MixerVerbindung bei Klinken - wenn die Geräte es zulassen, symmetrisch.

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (30. Dezember 2006)

theoretisch würds doch auch über tape out cinch auf klinke oder?

kopp hörer sind kaputt geliefert worden....


----------



## chmee (30. Dezember 2006)

Ja, würde gehen, aber das ist doch Mumpitz !

Wenn Du quasi den MasterOut zurück zum Rechner schickst, ist das 
Feedbacking garantiert.

Nimmst Du anstatt dessen einen SubOut oder einen Aux-Weg, ist Dir
freigestellt, ob das LineOut des PC wieder zurück zum Rechner läuft.
Kein Phasing, kein Feedbacking. Weiterhin kannst Du über den
Aux/Sub-Regler die Vor-Lautstärke des Aufnahmesignals regeln,
unabhängig vom Signal auf dem Kopfhörer.

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (30. Dezember 2006)

jo vielen dank...bin von 3 bis um 6 durch Heidelberg gerannt und hab kein Klinke auf Klinkekabel gefunden...ich start am dienstag in den Session in Walldorf und gut is,kein bock mehr lol


----------



## The_Maegges (30. Dezember 2006)

Wo hast du denn geschaut?
6.3er auf 6.3er Klinke kriegste kaum im Hifi-Laden, da musste in ein Musikfachgeschäft.


----------



## Afrokalypse (31. Dezember 2006)

The_Maegges hat gesagt.:


> Wo hast du denn geschaut?
> 6.3er auf 6.3er Klinke kriegste kaum im Hifi-Laden, da musste in ein Musikfachgeschäft.


ich war in allen läden überall...ich geh am dienstag in n fachgeschäft 

http://www.session.de


----------



## The_Maegges (31. Dezember 2006)

Ansonsten schau mal bei Thomann.de vorbei.
Die haben wirklich alles, was das Musikerherz begehrt ;-)


----------



## Afrokalypse (31. Dezember 2006)

jo da hab ich ja bestellt also meine ganzen sachen aber wegen den 2 kabeln bestell ich jetzt nich bei thomann da renn ich schnell in den laden und hols dort


----------

